# Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono



## swiper (18. August 2009)

Hi
und zwar könnte mir einer mal bitte den unterschiede zwischen Fluoro-Carbon und Hard-Mono erklären 
danke schon ma im voraus
mfg


----------



## Bellyboater (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Ich kann dir nur sagen, was beide gleich haben. Sie sind beide nicht hechtsicher!


----------



## Tobi94 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Hab in einer Angelzeitung gelesen, dass Fluocarbon in 0,40mm Hechtsicher sind...


----------



## swiper (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

ich denk aber mal nicht zu 100%


----------



## BARSCH123 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

wen du mit hard mono auf hecht gest dan mus es schon minnimum 0,70-0,80 mm sein sinst geht nix #q

also last eure schlautuerei und informiert auich richtig #6

lh christopher


----------



## Squirrelina (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Hab in einer Angelzeitung gelesen, dass Fluocarbon in 0,40mm Hechtsicher sind...


 

gestern oder vorgestern hat auch ein fallschirmspringer einen sturz aus mehreren tausend metern höhe überlebt!!!

brauchen deswegen die springer demnächst alle keinen schirm mehr????

angelzeitschriften schreiben viel wenn der tag lang ist!!!


----------



## xxxtside (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

beides monofile schnüre! fluocarbon soll im wasser nahezu unsichtbar sein(lichtbrechnungsfaktor) schnur ist auch leicht bläulich!

hardmono ist etwas abriebsfester und steifer aber hechtsicher auf keinen fall!!! hatte bereits 2 abrisse....also bei hechtgefahr immer flexonit oder ähnliches....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Jo dat stimmt, die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon Erleben dürfen.

Son Shit.#c


----------



## Franky (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, besteht "Hard Mono" aus Fluorcarbon........ http://www.angeltreff.org/geraetetipps/hardmono/hardmono.html

Ich habe in früheren Zeiten auch schon mal davon in einem Big-Game-Bericht gelesen, den ich für unser Magazin "Anglerpraxis" bearbeiten durfte... Auch da kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass das Zeugs keineswegs "zahnsicher" ist! Also, eigentlich alles ein relativ alter Hut!


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Hab in einer Angelzeitung gelesen, dass Fluocarbon in 0,40mm Hechtsicher sind...



die hard mono von Iron Claw konnte ich in der Stärke mit Leichtigkeit durchbeissen- Also nicht hechtsicher. Ich denke aber dass es bessere gibt


----------



## Niederbayer75 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es eigentlich gar keinen Unterschied zwischen den Schnüren geben soll! Es sind alles monofile Schnüre, die nur unterschiedlich gefärbt sind!

Die Unterschiede liegen beim Hersteller - der eine macht die Schnur weicher und dehnfähiger, der andere härter (und oft spröder)... je nach Einsatzzweck zu verwenden.

Und wieso muss bei so einer Frage immer die Diskussion hechtsicher oder nicht aufkommen? Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden und nicht immer alles aufgezwungen bekommen! Auch wenn mich jetzt gleich einige verbal angreifen werden:
Aber lieber 1 x einen Hecht mit FC-Schnur verloren, aber interessiert und informiert, weil man im Forum unterwegs ist, als kein Wissen und alles mitzunehmen, was am Haken bleibt... diese Angler sind nämlich deutlich in der Überzahl.

Ich fische mit Fluorocarbon und hab noch keinen Hecht verloren (obwohl ich sehr viele Hechte im Jahr fange) und jetzt viel Spaß beim Klugsch...

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Fisherman1990 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



> Ich fische mit Fluorocarbon und hab noch keinen Hecht verloren (obwohl ich sehr viele Hechte im Jahr fange)




Also bei mir ists genauso und ich verwende ein stärke von 0,35mm und die wird bei den hechten i-wann spröde na denn schneide ich das stück ab und binde sie wieder an meinen snap an .Aber wie gesagt die hält aber trotzdem bei hechten .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Und wieso muss bei so einer Frage immer die Diskussion hechtsicher oder nicht aufkommen?



Keine Ahnung, eventuell damit jemand der sich mit dem Material noch nciht auskennt im Vorfeld weiss worauf er sich einlässt?



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden und nicht immer alles aufgezwungen bekommen!



Richtig, wer weiss kann netscheiden. Wer nur die Versprechungen der Geräteindustrie kennt glaubt womöglich das HM bissfest wäre und wird dann enttäuscht - das kann man sich sparen wenn man es vorher weiss.



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich jetzt gleich einige verbal angreifen werden:



Macht das jemand? #c



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Aber lieber 1 x einen Hecht mit FC-Schnur verloren, aber interessiert und informiert, weil man im Forum unterwegs ist, als kein Wissen und alles mitzunehmen, was am Haken bleibt...



Verstehe ich nicht, was hat der verreckte Hecht davon das Du im Anglerboard surfst?



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> diese Angler sind nämlich deutlich in der Überzahl.


 
Mag sein, ist ja auch gesetzlich in Ordnung. Die haben aber die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden ob Hechte entnommen werden oder nciht, wenn ein Fisch mit Haken im Schlund abreisst ist er hin und wird nicht mal verwertet.



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Ich fische mit Fluorocarbon und hab noch keinen Hecht verloren (obwohl ich sehr viele Hechte im Jahr fange)



OK, da gibt es aber auch ganz andere Erfahrungen. Bei meinen ersten 3 Kontakten sind 2 Fische abgerissen, keines der Vorfächer hat bisher auch nur halbwegs stabil gewirkt wenn man es mal über eine Zahnreihe gezogen hat, ausser in entsprechenden Stärken von 0,6mm aufwärts.

Schade für die Fische, das manche jede Erfahrung selber machen müssen. ;+



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> und jetzt viel Spaß beim Klugsch...



Da simmer dabei, das ist prima.... :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Schon wieder Firlefanz hier. Da wird mit fettem erhobenen Zeigefinger darauf verwiesen, dass man schon 2 Hechte mit HM oder FC verloren hätte. Na und? Ich habe auch schon mehrere an gebrochenen Stahlvorfächern gelassen. Und nun? Angeln einstellen? Klavierdraht nehmen? auch bei HM und FC kommt es unter anderem auf die Qualität der Montage an und natürlich aufs Material. Ich kenne Angler, die angeln nur mit HM und verlieren keinen einzigen Hecht. Dagegen kenne ich einige, die billigste Stahlvorfächer vom Grabbeltisch nehmen. Und nun? Ist stahl nun scheeisse?


----------



## maesox (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Ständig das gleiche "Geleier"...
Man findet ja auch hier nicht genug über dieses leidige Thema....#d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Ich verstehe nicht, was der Käse hier wieder soll.|bla:|bla:|bla:
Diese leidigen Diskussionen gab es doch früher schon, als die Angelgeräteindustrie Kevlar, als Alternative zu Stahl ins Spiel brachte.|kopfkrat
Viele Angler meinten damals, Kevlar wäre eine tolle Alternative (ist es aber nicht).
Kevlar ist zwar geschmeidiger, aber erstens nicht zahnfest und zweitens extrem dick, spätestens wenn es im Wasser landet, wo es noch aufquillt und behindert das Spiel eines wackelnden Kunstköders ungemein. Hier zählt nur "dünn". Sevenstrand bei mittleren Ködergrößen (10-20 cm) und 7x7 bei kleinsten Wobblern, Jigs und Blinkern sind durch ihren minimalen Durchmesser bei maximaler Bissfestigkeit und Geschmeidigkeit meine erste Wahl. Ein annähernd zahnfestes "Monovorfach" ist um den Faktor 3-4 dicker als ein gleichwertiges Stahlvorfach (ohne Plastikmantel!). Gerade beim Fischen mit Jigs habe ich neben der eingeschränkten Wendigkeit des Köders auch einen stark erhöhten Auftrieb in der Strömung, den ich mit zusätzlichem, den Fang minderndem Bleigewicht wieder ausgleichen muß.
Genauso ist und bleibt es, wie damals beim Kevlar, völliger Blödsinn, z.B. Hardmono als "bessere Alternative" für Stahl herzunehmen.
Die Einsatzbereiche sind grundlegend unterschiedlich!
Hardmono ist durch verschiedene "Tests" mit seiner erhöhten Abriebfestigkeit in´s Gespräch gekommen.
Immer wieder wird betont, dass es dick genug sein muß, um dem Hechtgebiss wirklich Paroli zu bieten.
Schon als Jugendlicher haben mir chronische Stahlverweigerer erklärt, dass dickes Monofil genauso gut und sicher wie Stahl sei. Mag sein, dass die Zähne jetzt dem dickeren "Mono" besser standhalten, aber entscheidenden Nachteile bleiben: Hohe Steifigkeit und extreme Materialstärke behindern in hohem Maße das Köderspiel. Je kleiner der Köder ist, desto stärker wird die Fängigkeit eingeschränkt. Stahl bietet hier 100 % Sicherheit und ist sensationell gut geworden.
Versucht doch einfach mal mit den einzelnen Vorfachmaterialien an der Stipprute euer Glück, wenn ihr Stahl so sch**ße findet, ihr werdet danach nicht leugnen können, dass ihr mit dem Stahl die meisten Fische rausziehen konntet und wie gut Stahl wirklich ist.
Um auf Fluorocarbon (bitte nicht mit Hardmono verwechseln) zurück zu kommen, es hat durch seinen ähnlichen Brechungsindex wie Wasser eine reduzierte Sichtbarkeit, aber auch reduzierte Bissfestigkeit.
Die Leute, die hier nun erzählen wollen, dass FC in einer Dicke von 0,40mm widerstandsfähig genug sei, während es HM in ab 0,80mm und mehr nicht sei, da ist doch alles zu spät.#c
Hier verlagere ich mein Augenmerk auf eher nebensächliche Faktoren. Welche Eigenschaften benötige ich für meine konkrete Angelsituation wirklich? Bissfestigkeit? Die sollte bei Hechtvorkommen immer oberste Priorität haben und deshalb hat Stahl hier bei mir oberste Priorität!:g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da wird mit fettem erhobenen Zeigefinger darauf verwiesen, dass man schon 2 Hechte mit HM oder FC verloren hätte. Na und? Ich habe auch schon mehrere an gebrochenen Stahlvorfächern gelassen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich kenne Angler, die angeln nur mit HM und verlieren keinen einzigen Hecht. Dagegen kenne ich einige, die billigste Stahlvorfächer vom Grabbeltisch nehmen.



Ich weiss nur das bei 3 Anschlägen 2 mal nurnoch das halbe Vorfach aus dem Wasser kam - das zumindest ist mir mit Stahl noch nicht passiert. Das auch ein Stahlvorfach brechen kann ist ja kein Thema, passiert immer und mit jedem Material.

Aber ein 0,35er Hardmono ist für ein Hechtgebiss einfach kein Hindernis, soweit zumindest meine Erfahrung. 

http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p1328_XTREME2-Hecht-KUNSTK--DER-VORFACH-PROFI.html

Das zumindest hat nicht gehalten... Welches genau das andere war weiss ich nicht mehr, glaube aber das hier:

http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=315,0,0,1,0,0 in 20lbs

In größeren Stärken ist das Material sicher tauglich, dann glaube ich aber das mein Stahlvorfach doch weniger sichtbar ist und vor allem flexibler.

Kann ja auch gerne jeder anders sehen, soweit eben meine Erfahrung - die ja nicht ganz so wenige Leute hier im Board ähnlich gemacht haben. Auch Veit hat hier eine ganze Weile erzählt das er keine Abrisse mit HM hat - und dann hatte er mehrere hintereinander, ist auf Stahl umgestiegen, hatte die selben Fänge wie vorher und weniger Probleme...


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

hast ja recht, aber die Logik erschließt sich einem nicht immer. Aber wir sollten hier mal nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern...


----------



## Niederbayer75 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Einen Kommentar noch zu der Sterblichkeit, die hier angesprochen wurde:
Wer erzählt euch eigentlich sowas? Da heißt es gleich, dass nach einem abgerissenen Haken der Hecht stirbt... 
Das hab ich in all meinen Jahren auch noch nie irgendwo gesehen - egal wie viele tote Fische rumgelegen sind, da war keiner dabei der wegen einem abgerissenen Haken gestorben ist.

Im Gegenteil: ich hab schon x Hechte gefangen, die noch Haken und Wobbler im Maul hatten und trotzdem abgingen wie Schmidt's Katze. Das Beste war ein Hecht mit einem 25cm Wobbler komplett im Maul sitzend, der trotzdem ein ca. 30cm langes Rotauge nahm.

Natürlich kann ein solcher Fisch bei wirklich sch.... sitzendem Haken mal sterben, aber das ist eher die Seltenheit und wer andere Daten hat, immer her damit! Lasse mich da auch belehren.

Aber belehrt mal lieber die Truppen an Anglern, die alles mitnehmen, egal ob maßig oder nicht, ob geschützt oder nicht, ... die es nicht interessiert! Da verschwinden die verangelten Hechte nämlich komplett in der Statistik... Aber da verstummen die meisten nämlich sehr schnell, wenn sie auf solche Leute stoßen!


Wie wäre es da eher mit richtig guten Informationen über monofile Schnüre! Zu dem Punkt hat sich natürlich keiner geäußert, dass HM, FC oder Standardmonofil eigentlich alles gleich ist, nur eben anders gefärbt und weicher oder härter?! Das wären wichtige Infos zu diesem Thread, nicht das andere Gedöns das hier abgelassen wird!

Zwischen FC und FC gibt es nämlich eklatante Unterschiede und wenn nicht immer diese Diskussion über hechtsicher oder nicht entstehen würde, dann gäbe es auch mal Tipps zu richtig guten FC's, die was aushalten und auch nach einem heftigen Drill nur kleine Kratzspuren aufweisen, wenn überhaupt. Andere hingegen reißen sofort beim Anschlag, wenn Zähne ins Spiel kommen...
Aber egal...

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Tipps zu richtig guten FC's, die was aushalten und auch nach einem heftigen Drill nur kleine Kratzspuren aufweisen, wenn überhaupt. Andere hingegen reißen sofort beim Anschlag, wenn Zähne ins Spiel kommen...




Dann lass uns doch mal teilhaben wenn Du so gute Tips hast? #c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Das Beste war ein Hecht mit einem 25cm Wobbler komplett im Maul sitzend, der trotzdem ein ca. 30cm langes Rotauge nahm.




Ist ja auch logisch. Wenn mir seit Wochen ein halbes Hähnchen im Schlund stecken würde, hätte ich wohl zwar Schmerzen, aber auch ordentlich Hunger. 

Warum also nicht mal irgendwo reinbeißen?
Nur, fressen kann der Hecht dein Rotauge leider nicht, wie auch, wenn ihm ein 25 cm Wobbler den Schlund vernagelt?

Ich versichere dir, ein solcher Köder ist sein Todesurteil, wenn er ihn nicht irgendwann aus welchen Gründen auch immer wieder los wird.

Was hat das ganze eigentlich mit "Anglern" zu tun, die jeden Fisch mitnehmen????


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

moin,

Zwischen FC und FC gibt es nämlich eklatante Unterschiede und wenn nicht immer diese Diskussion über hechtsicher oder nicht entstehen würde, dann gäbe es auch mal Tipps zu richtig guten FC's, die was aushalten und auch nach einem heftigen Drill nur kleine Kratzspuren aufweisen, wenn überhaupt. Andere hingegen reißen sofort beim Anschlag, wenn Zähne ins Spiel kommen...
 Aber egal...


Welches FC würdest du denn zur hechtangelei empfehlen?


MfG


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



maesox schrieb:


> Ständig das gleiche "Geleier"...
> Man findet ja auch hier nicht genug über dieses leidige Thema....#d




Jo im AB gibt es auch nichts mehr neues . Laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Jo im AB gibt es auch nichts mehr neues . Laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig.



Du bist hier mehr der Troll und Oberspammer oder?


Mich würde auch interessieren wer mit welchem FC gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Spamer sind wohl die mit 2k + Beiträgen. 


YGK YOZ-AMI Fluoro Carbon NITLON DFC 

Toray Bawo Superhard Premium-Plus Hi-Grade 

wohl als Hauptschnur ... .


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Spamer sind wohl die mit 2k + Beiträgen.



Die meisten von denen dürften pro Tag weniger Beiträge schreiben als Du, sind halt nur länger angemeldet...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Ich habe 0-mal einen Hecht an FC verloren *klopf*klopf*, aber an 0.18mm - 0.27mm schön öfter gefangen.
Ich habe 0-mal einen Hecht an Kevlarbruch verloren. *klopf*klopf*
Ich habe 0-mal einen Hecht durch Stahlvorfachbruch verloren. *klopf*klopf*
Ich habe 1-mal einen Hecht an Monofil 0,20mm *klopf*klopf* sofort Strudel+schnapp-ab, aber etliche mit Monofile 0.18 oder sogar dünneren Hakenvorfächern gefangen.
Ich habe 1-mal einen Hecht mit Stahlvorfach komplett verloren, bei der Handlandung und dem ersten selbstgeangelten Hecht.
Ich habe 1-mal einen Hecht durch Durchbeissen eines Coramidschnürbündels verloren.
Ich habe 1-mal einen Hecht durch Durchbeissen eines Wobblers verloren.
Ich habe 2-mal Haken durch Hecht verloren, aufgebrochen, ausgerissen.

Wo ist nun das Problem?


----------



## Rosi (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



swiper schrieb:


> Hi
> und zwar könnte mir einer mal bitte den unterschiede zwischen Fluoro-Carbon und Hard-Mono erklären
> danke schon ma im voraus
> mfg


 
Und das war die Frage.

Hard Mono und Fluoro Carbon ist chemisch gesehen und von den Eigenschaften her das Selbe. Die einzelnen Hersteller nennen ihr Produkt nur anders. 

Das Zeug gibt es seit über 30 Jahren im Big Game und im Fliegenfischerbereich. Was habt ihr blos alle mit Hechten und Stahlvorfächern, öffnet doch einen neuen Thread zu dem Thema.#h


----------



## maesox (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

@Det


Und wieviel Hechte hast denn für deine Statistik in etwa Gefangen ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Vielleicht liegts auch daran,daß die uralten,riesigen Harzer Hechte kaum noch scharfe Zähne haben!!:q:q


----------



## antonio (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



maesox schrieb:


> @Det
> 
> 
> Und wieviel Hechte hast denn für deine Statistik in etwa Gefangen ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ...



das ist eine variante.:m
die andere wäre, daß beim spinnangeln der köder doch sehr oft weit vorn im maul sitzt und die zähne oft gar nicht erst mit dem vorfach in berührung kommen.
wird der köder aber richtig inhaliert sind die chancen für das halten vonhardmono und fc doch sehr gering.

antonio


----------



## serge7 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist eine variante.:m
> die andere wäre, daß beim spinnangeln der köder doch sehr oft weit vorn im maul sitzt und die zähne oft gar nicht erst mit dem vorfach in berührung kommen.
> wird der köder aber richtig inhaliert sind die chancen für das halten vonhardmono und fc doch sehr gering.
> 
> antonio


 
Da ist mit Sicherheit was dran. Als Ergänzung füge ich an, daß die größte Gefahr für ein Kappen des Vorfaches direkt bei der Attacke entsteht. Hat der Hecht den Köder tief inhaliert und das HM-Vorfach ist nicht mit einem scharfen Zahn in Verbindung gekommen, schließt der Hecht das Maul und dreht ab. Bei der anschließenden Straffung der Schnur gerät das Vorfach in den Maulwinkel des Fisches wo es sich einklemmt. Ist es so gekommen, hat man auch dann eine gute Chance mit einem HM-Vorfach den Hecht zu landen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



maesox schrieb:


> Und wieviel Hechte hast denn für deine Statistik in etwa Gefangen ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Vielleicht liegts auch daran,daß die uralten,riesigen Harzer Hechte kaum noch scharfe Zähne haben!!:q:q


Das macht etwa 5 Promille "Failure" in 27 Jahren aus!  rechne nach ...

Und mit den Zahnschärfen ist es gerade anders herum: Irgendwann werden die Zähne richtig scharf, ob bei 80-90cm oder 1,10m? #c 
Geflügelfresser und Kannibalen haben richtige Dolche. Ich weiß es nicht genau, staune aber heute noch immer über die vielen verschiedenen Gebisse von selbst gefangenen, bei anderen begutachteten oder präparierten Köpfen. Die Zähne differieren derart, einige haben Skalpelle, andere Hundebackenzähne, andere sind wirklich eher stumpf und ritzen einem kaum die Finger, und mit einem spitzen Bürstenbündel ist die Abbissgefahr einfach gar nicht so hoch, wenn man den Fisch hart drillt, die Schnur ins Zahnfleisch durchzieht und einschneidet, und ihn nicht durch zarte "Oh Gott - ein Hecht - hilfe!" noch Gelegenheit zum Schütteln und sägen gibt. 
Der muss dann schnell raus (=kein Stahl zwischen den Zähnen), und nicht lange ausgedrillt werden. Das kann als Beifang auf Barsch und Forelle eben immer leicht mal passieren ... und große Forellen haben auch ganz schön scharfe Zähne.

Und Stabilität Stahlvorfach: Ich habe schon über 20mal Wobbler u.a. Kunstköder am Stahlvorfach beim Wurf (oder auch Hänger verloren), meist Vorschädigung durch überschlagende Wobbler, aber die am Wurf waren immer sehr ärgerlich, in manchen Fällen konnte ich die schwimmenden Wobbler wieder bergen, sogar gezielt rausangeln, aber ich war wenigstens immer nachträglich froh, dass da kein Fisch mit verwickelt war. 
Und dass dünner Stahlfaden gehülst-gepresst eben auch nicht grenzenlos stabil ist - im Gegenteil.
Die dicken Sachen ab 25lbs und Nylon-ummantelt sind da wesentlich ausdauernder. Am wichtigsten ist aber, dass jemand sein ganzes Material gut kennt und entsprechend sorgfältig kontrolliert und rechtzeitig austauscht, da hilft Stahl oder Titan alleine auch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



serge7 schrieb:


> Da ist mit Sicherheit was dran. Als Ergänzung füge ich an, daß die größte Gefahr für ein Kappen des Vorfaches direkt bei der Attacke entsteht. Hat der Hecht den Köder tief inhaliert und das HM-Vorfach ist nicht mit einem scharfen Zahn in Verbindung gekommen, schließt der Hecht das Maul und dreht ab. Bei der anschließenden Straffung der Schnur gerät das Vorfach in den Maulwinkel des Fisches wo es sich einklemmt. Ist es so gekommen, hat man auch dann eine gute Chance mit einem HM-Vorfach den Hecht zu landen.


Das sehe ich auch so #6, gerade wenn hart reingezogen zwischen die Zähne oder den Maulwinkel!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Meine Erfahrung bisher war, dass je älter und größer der Hecht, desto weniger Gefahr für die Monofile Schnur...
Die jungen Hechte haben sehr viele kleine und besonders dicht aneinandergereihte scharfe Zähne, die das Monofil extrem "aufscheuern/schneiden"... je älter die Hecht werden, desto stumpfer und weiter voneinander entfernt sind die Zähne und das Monofil legt sich in die Zwischenräume....

Diese Erfahrung konnte ich und einige Angelkollegen sammeln. Interessant mal den Vergleich zu hören...

Was ich genauso - wie oben beschrieben - bemerkt habe ist die Thematik mit dem hart drillen!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## strawinski (26. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

flourcarbon für friedfische ist ne feine sache als vorfach. aber hardmono bricht auch schon oft schnell beim knoten oder reißt auch während des knotens. sotoll ist es nicht wenn man es öfters mit den köfis einfriert und wieder auftaut. da merkt man das sich irgendwie das materia verändert. und es bleibt nie gerade, das nervt. gutes stahl oder kvlar ist teurer aber geschmeidiger und langlebiger. den hecht juckts nicht in der fressgier.


----------



## Angel-Suchti (26. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Mich wundert es immer wieder Boardies aber jeden Hecht den ich letztes Jahr gefangen habe (um die 8 Stück mittlerer Größe) habe ich *IMMER ohne Stahlvorfach* gefangen  !!! egal ob beim Spinnern wo der haken eh meistens vorne sitzt oder beim angeln mit dem toten köderfisch mit abziehen lassen (wie beim traditionellen zanderangeln mit einzelhaken)!!! und ich hatte 30er monofile als vorfach.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Da haste aber großes Glück gehabt.......#t

CD


----------



## Angel-Suchti (29. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

kann sein xD nur die ganzen "alten Säcke" aus meinem Verein fischen auch ohne Stahlvorfach^^ weiß auch nich wiso da fast nie was abreißt


----------



## Tobi94 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Angel-Suchti schrieb:


> kann sein xD nur die ganzen "alten Säcke" aus meinem Verein fischen auch ohne Stahlvorfach^^ weiß auch nich wiso da fast nie was abreißt


 
Bei uns im Verein wurde extra jedem Neuling geschrieben: Das Angeln ohne "geeignetes" Vorfach ist ein Verstoß gegen die Vereinsordnung und kann mit dem Ausschluss des Mitgliedes bestraft werden.

Das Problem: Was ist bitte alles geeignet?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Angel-Suchti schrieb:


> kann sein xD nur die ganzen "alten Säcke" aus meinem Verein fischen auch ohne Stahlvorfach^^ weiß auch nich wiso da fast nie was abreißt



Alles Helden und Du offenbar auch #d


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Angel-Suchti schrieb:


> kann sein xD nur die ganzen "alten Säcke" aus meinem Verein fischen auch ohne Stahlvorfach^^ weiß auch nich wiso da fast nie was abreißt



ich bin dein Vater, Luke 
|gr:


----------



## Niederbayer75 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Und wieder gehts mit den Belehrungen los - ganz toll hier!
Deswegen ist der Thread auch schon seit Tagen fast tot!

Naja...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Und wieder gehts mit den Belehrungen los - ganz toll hier!



Immer diese Unbelehrbaren, die kein Risiko scheuen... 

Risiken für die Hechte, wohlgemerkt .



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist der Thread auch schon seit Tagen fast tot!
> 
> Naja...



Nö, das war er auch schon vorher...


----------



## Angel-Suchti (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

ja das einzige problem ist halt dass an unserem see auch zander sind und diese verdammt vorsichtig sind. mit stahlvorfach kriegst du die viecher nich!  

Ich pass schon auf beim Drill! 
was heißt jetzt held? :-$??? bisher hatte ich auch keine probleme mit meiner angeltechnik....
in zukunft werde ich dann wohl ein fluoro-carbon vorfach in 0.40mm nehmen das hält zumindest an meinem see 100%ig


----------



## Niederbayer75 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Und gleich noch einen draufsetzen, denn man ist ja "auf alle Fälle im Recht" und muss das stolz dem Forum mitteilen...

Lasst doch die Leute diskutieren, die das Thema interessiert und zerstört mit eurem Lehrer-Gehabe nicht immer alles!!!

...


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Rosi (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Gruß zum Niederbayer, dann lies dir mal die Anfangsfrage durch.
Was ihr diskutiert, das ist schon seitenweise am Thema vorbei. Mach mal ein neues Thema mit dem Vergleich zum Stahlvorfach auf. 
Das wird sonst unübersichtlich wenn man später etwas sucht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Angel-Suchti schrieb:


> Mich wundert es immer wieder Boardies aber jeden Hecht den ich letztes Jahr gefangen habe (um die 8 Stück mittlerer Größe) habe ich *IMMER ohne Stahlvorfach* gefangen  !!! egal ob beim Spinnern wo der haken eh meistens vorne sitzt oder beim angeln mit dem toten köderfisch mit abziehen lassen (wie beim traditionellen zanderangeln mit einzelhaken)!!! und ich hatte 30er monofile als vorfach.



Das soll jetzt echt nicht überheblich klingen, aber bei 8 Hechten kann man nicht von so sonderlich großer Erfahrung sprechen, oder?

Es gibt einfach sehr viele schlechte Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung, ich musste leider auch einige davon machen. Offensichtlich musst auch Du diese Erfahrung selber machen, schade für die betroffenen Fische. #t


----------



## Forellen Jo (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Hätte da auch mal ne Frage dazu weil ich mich damit überhaupt nicht auskenne.. also muss man dieses Fouro Carbon selbst an den Haken und so binden oder gibts da schon fertige??  bin nämlich am überlegen das auch mal zu kaufen aber ich würd damit dann auf Forelle angeln wollen.. schonmal Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Hätte da auch mal ne Frage dazu weil ich mich damit überhaupt nicht auskenne.. also muss man dieses Fouro Carbon selbst an den Haken und so binden oder gibts da schon fertige??  bin nämlich am überlegen das auch mal zu kaufen aber ich würd damit dann auf Forelle angeln wollen.. schonmal Danke für alle Antworten



Gibts auf Spulen zum Selberbinden, meist 25m...

Fertigvorfächer für Forelle mit FC habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber eventuell hat ein anderer Boardy einen Tip?


----------



## bazawe (31. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Cormoran hatte mal fertig gebundene Haken mit FC, weiß aber nicht ob es die noch gibt.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. August 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch einen draufsetzen, denn man ist ja "auf alle Fälle im Recht" und muss das stolz dem Forum mitteilen...
> 
> Lasst doch die Leute diskutieren, die das Thema interessiert und zerstört mit eurem Lehrer-Gehabe nicht immer alles!!!



Diskutier doch, hält Dich doch keiner ab von. :m 

Aber erzähl mir im Gegenzug nicht, was ich zu schreiben habe und was nicht... |rolleyes

Schön, Du hast offenbar gute Erfahrungen mit Fluo gemacht und noch keinen Hecht verloren. (Hab ich mit Kevlar z.B. trotz jahrelanger intensiver Nutzung in der Vergangenheit auch nicht).

Andere haben andere Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Mag an unterschiedlichen Qualitäten liegen, aber egal in welchem Thread, Licht wurde in diese Sache nie gebracht. So auch hier.

Warum das so ist, läßt sich nur vermuten: Die, die mit Stahlersatz angeln und erfolgreich sind, sprich keine Fische verlieren, können eben keine Aussage treffen, welche Alternative besser ist. Denn sie verlieren ja keinen Fisch.

Die, die dagegen ein paar Hechte verangelt haben, steigen gleich um. 

Aber Du kannst ja mal auf Kosten von 20 Hechten eine Testserie mit verschiedenen Schnurtypen starten. Man wird es bestimmt goutieren... |rolleyes

Festzustellen bleibt, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, einen Hecht zu verlieren. Deswegen bin ich z.B. weitestgehend auf Stahl umgestiegen. Dass Du die Möglichkeit selbst einräumst , billigend in Kauf nimmst und mit einem völlig unpassenden Verweis auf die Kochtoppangler rechtfertigst, sieht man hier:



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Aber lieber 1 x einen Hecht mit FC-Schnur verloren...



Ich für meinen Teil, möchte nicht das Risiko eingehen, meinen potentiell neuen PB-Hecht zu verangeln. Und kleine andere auch nicht, zumal Stahl - was die Scheuchwirkung angeht - keine Nachteile mit sich bringt.

Ansonsten hängt der mögliche Fischverlust natürlich davon ab, wie der Fisch am Haken hängt und wie er gedrillt wird. Beißt der Hecht nicht auf die Schnur, geschenkt... Wird er hart gedrillt, hat er kaum Möglichkeiten, sich hin und her zu winden und die Gefahrenzeit wird verkürzt, also auch geschenkt... Alte Hechtomas, dagegen, selbst wenn deren Zahnreihen vielleicht weiter auseinanderstehen und stumpfer sind, wehren sich dagegen etwas stärker und widersetzen sich auch mal dem Versuch einfach nur eingekurbelt zu werden. Und dann wandert die Schnur beim Drill auch im Maul hin und her - z.B. während eines Hechtsprungs, wo derselbe versucht mit offenem Maul den Köder abzuschütteln. 

Kann man drehen und wenden, wie man will, die Gefahr bleibt, einen solchen Hecht zu verangeln.

Und was die heldenhafte hier beschriebene  Nutzung von Mono - offenbar ganz normalem - angeht ("Hab ich schon 8 Hechte mit gefangen!"), ist das eben ganz eindeutig die schlechteste aller schlechten Alternativen. Spricht dafür, dass außer den 8 auch nicht viel mehr gefangen wurden. Und auch dafür, dass einer der nächsten Hechte sich verabschieden wird... Stefan hat da schon vollkommen recht, seine Erfahrungen muß wohl jeder selber machen, schade dann um diesen Hecht...


----------



## Angel-Suchti (1. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Leute jetz keinen Streit im Board nae!? Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen dass es nicht unmöglich ist einen Hecht ohne stahl oder HM/FC zu fangen! 
ausserdem bin ich nicht gerade der einzige in meinem verein der ohne stahl fischt....ich werde mir wohl zum nächsten Ansitz ein Stahlvorfach besorgen ! 
tut mir leid wenn ich euch irgendwie angestresst hab ! 


jetz nur so was wichtigeres nebenbei! : Ich habe letztens mit Lutz Hülße gesprochen (Redakteur Esox) und er meinte dass das fluorocarbon das man hier so bekommt ist von seehr minderer qualität! RICHTIGES FC  kostet meistens schon so 1-2 euro pro meter! und wenn man einen knoten mal zu fest zuzieht und ohne spucke xD
  verschweißen sich die knoten und lassen sich auch nicht mehr verschieben!


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

@micbrtls
was ist das denn für ein fc um welches sich im neuen esox dreht?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Wo kann man Proben von dem Zeug bekommen?

In welchen Stärken soll das hechtsicher sein? Wenn die Schnur dick genug ist glaube ich das sofort, aber die dünnen Durchmesser und damit verbundene Flexibilität sind es eben, wegen der ich beim Stahl bleibe. Aber wenn Du eine Alternative hast her damit!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein speziell gehärtetes, welches zwar von den Hechten an der Oberfläche beschädigt werden, jedoch nicht durchtrennt werden kann!



Was mich stutzig macht, ist, dass Du jeden erdenklichen alten Thread zu dem Thema hochholst und das neue Wunderfluo preist. Du hast das nicht zufällig demnächst exklusiv im Angebot |rolleyes?


----------



## JerkerHH (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

|good:|muahah:|jump:


----------



## Angel-Suchti (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

In wie fern habe ich da etwas verwechselt micbrtls? 
ich habe es so geschrieben wie lutz es mir erklärt hat. Halt das mit dem Redakteur beim Esox..KA er sagte er schreibt für den Esox oder irgendwie so.
Bei dem FC meinte er dass es sehr schwer zu bekommen sei!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Gibt einen ganz einfachen Test: :m
Große Schneiderschere, Vorfach zwischen, zusammen+draufhauen, und schauen was überbleibt.

Und sagt nicht #d, dass ein großer Esox das nicht schaffen kann, da gibt's manchmal sogar skalpellscharfe Zähne, nicht immer, aber immer öfter.


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Habe den Test grade mit 0,38mm FC gemacht..... dadurch habe ich jetzt eine Schere weniger..... dankeschön Naja war auch nur ne billig Schere!!!

Aber es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen FC und Hardmono..... Hardmono ist milchig und FC nicht!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

|muahah: Das ist auch ein Ergebnis! #6

Also nochmal präzisiert und gewarnt: Nicht die Super-Duper-Schneiderschere der Herzallerliebsten oder von Mama oder Oma malträtieren, das gibt Haue! :r

Wenn eine einfache Schere daran aufgibt, kann das Material gar nicht so schlecht sein. 

So'n großer Esox kann aber auch reinhauen wie eine Axt, also stabil schadet garantiert nicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Mal eine Frage an MB-Fishing zu diesem Thema:

Du preist jetzt ja Dein neues Produkt, das Du ja auch in diesem Thread hier schon lobend erwähnt hast, als neues Angebot an. Mal doof gefragt: Wo ist das anders als das bisherige Material?

Durchmesser >0,60 waren ja auch bei den bisherigen Materialien hinreichend bissfest, aber eben sehr steif. So wie Du das Produkt beschreibst ist es doch genau das gleiche, oder? Also ist das neue Zauber-FC doch nix anderes als normales FC?

Wie ja auch hier im Thread zu lesen ist das ja eben gerade wegen der mangelnden Flexibilität oft keine Alternative, wo unterscheidet sich jetzt das neue Material von den bekannten FC-Materialien?


----------



## Räuberspinner (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Moin.
Ich persönlich habe recht gute Erfahrungen mit Flurocarbon Vorfächern gemacht.
Der große Vorteil, für mich, ist, dass die sich sich nach tagelangem Spinnen oder Jerken nicht kringeln.
Ein Stahlvorfach nehme ich ein paar Stunden und dann ist es vorbei.
Auch wenn jetzt wohl gleich wieder ein Aufschrei durch die Massen geht, ich habe jetzt mit einem Vorfach drei Hechte gefangen ( zwischen 64 und 70 cm ) und bestimmt 50 oder 60 Stunden gefischt.
Der letzte Hecht hat es jetzt geschafft eine kleine Scharte rein zu beissen.
Nun fliegt es raus.
Aber für mich geht die Sache auf.
Ich nehme die 100% von Balzer ( Strehlow ) in 0,60 und 20 Kg Tragkraft.
Lediglich bei einem war die Hülse schlecht verpresst und gleich beim ersten Wurf flog mein 78 Gramm Jerk ohne Schnur weiter.
Daher erst testen, dann fischen und Spass haben.
Aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Fisch verloren weil er das Vorfach zerbissen hätte.


----------



## Räuberspinner (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Mit kleiner Scharte meine ich wirklich klein. Von den 0,60 mm Durchmesser sind bestimmt noch über 0,50 erhalten.
Lediglich ein ganz dünnes Spänchen, ca 1 mm lang wurde abgekratzt.
Von den angegebenen 20 Kg ( wobei ich eher davon ausgehe, dass die mehr aushalten ) sind aber sicher noch 16 oder 17 Kg erhalten. Persönlich denke ich könnte man das noch weiterfischen, aber wenn dann der große kommt.......Lieber ein neues.
Mit beschädigten Vorfächern bin ich auch vorsichtig.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> [...]
> *Der große Vorteil, für mich, ist, dass die sich sich nach tagelangem Spinnen oder Jerken nicht kringeln.
> Ein Stahlvorfach nehme ich ein paar Stunden und dann ist es vorbei.*
> [...]




Teste mal Titanium. Ich fische das 9 kg und 22 kg Terminator Titanium von Camo. Ist zwar etwas teuerer als Stahl, hält aber viel länger, da es nicht kringelt. Zum Jerken sollte man die Quetschungen mit Schrumpfschlauf "stabilisieren" - steht auf jerkbait.com. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass kurz nach der Quetschhülse durch die Jerkbewegung (ewiges links-rechts) das Titan an der Dtelle zu sehr beansprucht wird und dann da wegknacken kann.


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

ob das Vorfach noch 16 oder 17 kg Tragkraft hat von ehemals 20 angegeben, ist doch für die Geschichte eigentlich völlig egal, hier gehts doch nicht um Tragkraft.
Entscheidend ist doch : der Esox hat geritzt, wie lange er braucht bis er durch ist, hängt doch von der Schärfe seiner Beißerchen ab und wie lange er  Zeit zum Raspeln im Verhältnis zur Dicke der Schnur hat. Zugegeben, endlos lange Hechtdrills sind eher selten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Räuberspinner (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Wohl wahr. Hechte sind eher nicht so die Fische für lange Drills.
Jedoch haben mich, zu meiner großen Freude, gerade diese beiden Hechte ziemlich beschäftigt. Die haben beide mehrfach schön Schnur genommen und auch einige schöne Sprünge gezeigt.
Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass das Vorfach wohl noch eine ganze Weile gehalten hätte, ohne dass die Gefahr bestanden hätte dass der Fisch verloren geht.
Dass es jetzt eine Beschädigung hat und ich es austausche macht mir eigentlich nichts. Meinen Buster Jerk hat es da härter getroffen. Der ist schon ganz schön zernagt.
Aber zu dem Verschleiß den ich mit den 7x7 Stahlvorfächern hatte fahre ich super mit den Hardmonoteilen.
Zumal wir im Moment sehr klares Wasser haben und ich mir einbilde  dass ich damit einen Vorteil gegenüber Stahl oder einer Spinnstange habe.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

7x7 zum Jerken ist echt nicht git, wenn dann 1x7, aber Titan solltest Du mal testen: Bissfest, steif und extrem dünn - ich sehe das Titan im Wasser weniger als die dicken HM-Vorfächer.

Teste das mal, ich habe am Anfang auch gezweifelt, jetzt fische ich beim Jerken nurnoch Titanvorfächer.


----------



## Räuberspinner (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Werd ich tun. Muss nachher eh noch zum Tackle Dealer. Mein letztes Hardmono ist ja von mir gegangen.  Bin für alles offen.
Und morgen gehts wieder auf die Jagd nach dem Meter.
Dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Zoddl (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

@SchleienStefan
Titan ist bissfest und extrem dünn. Da hast du recht!

Aber steif???? Eher kaum! Nimmt sich nicht wirklich viel von 7x7.
Das Fertig - TitanVorfach, was mir mein Dealer vorgeführt hat, hatte wie ne Art Puffer eingebaut. Sprich bei ruckartiger Belastung hat sich das Teil nen paar Zentimeter gedehnt. Das war dann auch der Grund, warum ich mir bisher kein Titan - Vorfachmaterial gekauft hab... Sprich ich hab keine Praxis mit dem Zeug.

Aber Titan zum Jerken zu empfehlen, bei dem was mir der Dealer vorgeführt hat ... NEVER!


----------



## Räuberspinner (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Werd mir das gleich mal anschauen. Mein Händler ist eigentlich ganz gut sortiert. 
Also 1x1 ist quasi eine Spinnstange, oder wie?
Das ist dann doch ein Drähtchen.
Das sehe ich doch richtig.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Jop siehst es richtig, schau Dir die Bauanleitung genauer an, dr Schrumpfschlauch hat Sinn


----------



## Räuberspinner (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Das kauf ich mir mal.
Pustekuchen. Nix is.
War in drei Läden und keiner hatte irgendwas mit Titan oder Vorfach.
Also wieder die Hardmonos von Balzer, aber.......
AUSVERKAUFT!!!!!!!
Und mit was soll ich jetzt Angeln??
Hab dann im dritten Laden Vorfächer von Spro erstanden.
Die nennen sich Glas, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die wirklich aus Glas sind, aber anscheinend schon.
Jedenfalls haben sie deutlich weniger Neigung sich zu kringeln als die von Balzer.
Mal sehen was die können. Aussehen und anfühlen tun Sie sich echt gut, aber was heißt das schon.
Werds morgen erfahren.
Jedoch werde ich auch auf jeden Fall mal Titan ausprobieren.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Keine Ahung, was Dein Dealer Dir da gezeigt hat Aber DAS war es sicherlich nicht.....



Wenn dann gerade das. Das Titanium von Malin (Boa No-Kink) hat eine gewisse Dehnung. Ich kenn nur das 15 lb Zeug von denen und das ist derartig dünn... Bei mir hält es leider nur um die 3 kg... 

Aber vom Terminator-Titanium in 9 kg von Camo bin ich auch überzeugt. Das 9 kg Terminator-Titanium und 22 kg Terminator-Titanium nutze ich zum Hechtfischen und Jiggen und alles was in einer gewissen Gewichtsklasse liegt, oder auch wenn mit mehr Hecht zu rechnen ist. Das 15 lb (real ~ 3kg) hab ich auf der Barsch/Zanderjigge und das klappt ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Also. Habe gerade diese Spro Glas Vorfächer getestet.
Ich versuche mal meinen Unmut im Zaum zu halten, aber das ist der übelste Scheißdreck, den ich bis jetzt gefischt habe.
Mein Junger hat einen Wobbler im Baum gehabt. Beim Lösen ist das Vorfach in der Schlaufe beim Wirbel gebrochen. Genau mittig.
Ich war da gerade nicht dabei und dachte mir er hätte wohl gezogen wie ein Kranker.
Ein paar Würfe später sah ich einen Hecht und wollte den anwerfen, aber .......Krach.
Zuerst dachte ich ich hätte in den Baum geworfen.
Aber da hing nichts. Dann seh ich eine riesen Perücke auf meiner Multi das Vorfach war gerissen und mein Buster Jerk.......WEEEEEEEEG!!!!!!!!
Kotz.
Erklärung: Mitten im Wurf ist das Vorfach gerissen, der Buster flog alleine in sein kühles Grab und die Schnur hat zurückgeschlagen und die Mega Perücke gebastelt. Musste bestimmt 30 Meter rausschneiden, denn das hätte kein Mensch wieder aufgekriegt.
Fazit: NIE MEHR diese Drecksdinger. Spro Glas Vorfächer - Nein Danke.
Dabei behaupten die doch auf der Rückseite, das wären die besten Vorfächer überhaupt.
Lügner


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Schreib das mal lieber Spro


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Werd ich tun.
Bin grad so angefressen, ich könnt grad meine Rechtschutzversicherung prüfen, ob ich die verklagen kann.


----------



## maesox (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Ist zwar äußerst ärgerlich aber mit dem X-Treme Hechthardmono ist es mir ähnlich ergangen!!

Ich warf alles was ich von dem Zeug hatte in den Müll - sowas geb ich nicht mal meinem schlimmsten Feind,denn am Ende ist immer der Räuber der Dumme...


TL
Matze#h


----------



## maesox (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Maddins Wort in Spinners Ohr!!#6


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

So. Ich habe gerade mal einen gepfefferten Brief an die Deutschlandvertretung von Spro geschickt.
Mal sehen, ob, und wenn ja, wie sie reagieren.
Ich habe jetzt zwei Arcs und zwei Gerten von denen und das Zeug ist gut.
Die Screaming Devil Jerks laufen Banane und ich war nicht traurig, als er weg war, aber das heute hat mich doch zutiefst getroffen. Mein Buster.....alleine......aufm Grund vom See.....
Buuuuhuuuuuuu


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fluoro-Carbon Hard-Mono*

Gebt euch mal die Beschreibung. Sogar mit Satzbaufehler am Ende.:vik:


----------

